

Chrome extension to allow permanent downloads of Spotify songs - hansy
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/downloadify/femggkppepeoihnolcfenmkfgekffihm?hl=en

======
bdz
but it is still on github <https://github.com/raldenhoven/downloadify>

------
uslic001
Removed from Chrome extension store already.

